# My Experience With Blue-Green Algae, Cyanobacteria



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, I remembered there is one other thing that I did that probably had an impact - my substrate is gravel that is too big, originally labeled "Natural Gravel", and it was greater than 1-1/2" high. I removed enough gravel so that it is now 1-1/2" high. Very small gravel, smaller than normal gravel, is recommended so that it's easier to plant in and so it doesn't hinder the growth of the roots.

Steven


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Could it be poor circulation? I'm currently in my 3rd day of my blackout and tomorrow I'll unveil the results. BGA has been my biggest enemy in the hobby.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Gooberfish said:


> Could it be poor circulation? I'm currently in my 3rd day of my blackout and tomorrow I'll unveil the results. BGA has been my biggest enemy in the hobby.


I just read a post in thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=123109 that says the problem could be not vacuuming the gravel or not cleaning the filter. Also, low NO3 is supposed to cause BGA but BGA also uptakes all available NO3.

I think it's best to have good circulation in a tank and it helps with the BGA.

I'd also recommend you using Maracyn or other Erythromycin product asap before the plants die from being overgrown by BGA.

Steven


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I believe the correlation with low N is that cyanobacteria can fix their own N, but they can be flexible with which sources they uptake as well.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Dirty water and poor circulation and too bright of lighting will cause it but I have a 4" bed of turface and that's not the cause


----------



## mermaid11 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just finished a course of erythro in my tank and it has cleared up nicely but i have a question, directions said to remove filter media while treating. Should the filtermedia be returned to filter? And if so- wont that reinfect the tank? Help!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Typically poor oxygenated, and high in waste byproduct water with the aid of bright light leads to a cyano outbreak in freshwater tanks. I'd push more flow, and get more surface agitation going with bigger, and more frequent water changes, and less food should get rid of it fairly fast. 

The stuff can be toxic so where ever it is clean it off, vacuum it out.


----------



## Pi Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

I had lots of this in my 10-gallon tank. After a while, I decided to perform a 5-day blackout (with a large vacuum afterwards) and a hydrogen peroxide soak for the plants. It worked very well and my tank is now cyano-free.


----------



## Caconym (Dec 17, 2013)

Just to share another experience: We had a bga carpet form while away for a few days. It was removed using suction and a 3 day blackout. Hasn't come back for 3 days, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had pond snails eat cyano when I offered them no other food. Anyone else have this happen?


----------

